
Something we can all agree on? Less Affleck Batman, more Batman Ninja (2018) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/something-we-can-all-agree-on-less-affleck-batman-more-batman-ninja/
======
DamnYuppie
I don't get the Affleck hate. I have enjoyed his stint as Batman, I also love
the LEGO Batman. If forced to choose I would take LEGO Batman just because
Will Arnett is so f'ing hysterical to me!

